# Karagouna revisited (with apologies!)



## Theseus (May 21, 2017)

I apologise for my absence but I am recovering from having our beloved dog of thirteen years put to sleep because of a rapid spread of secondary growths owing to thyroid cancer.
I would like to know what the old lady says after τα ποτάμια παγωμένα. She seems to use a different passive participle as well as saying τα νερά are something, certainly not κρυσταλλωμένα. What are the perfect passive participles she uses to describe the rivers & the waters. Otherwise the song follows the usual words. By the way, the performance by this old lady seems more authentic than several of the other YouTube clips. 
Incidentally, is there a technical term for the stick with which the young lady in the clip beats her washing?


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

Theseus said:


> ... Incidentally, is there a technical term for the stick with which the young lady in the clip beats her washing?



*κόπανος *ο [kópanos] :* 1.* κομμάτι χοντρού ξύλου με το οποίο χτυπούσαν τα ρούχα, όταν τα έπλεναν, για να καθαρίσουν καλύτερα ή χτυπούσαν καρπούς για να τους αποφλοιώσουν και να τους θρυμματίσουν. ΦΡ _το γουδί*, το γουδοχέρι και τον κόπανο στο χέρι_. _τα μυαλά* σου και μια λίρα και του μπογιατζή ο κόπανος._ 2. (μτφ.) για άνθρωπο τελείως κουτό και ανόητο:_ Tι είπες, βρε κόπανε; _[ελνστ. ή μσν. _κόπανος_ _ὁ_ < αρχ. _κόπανον τό _`γουδοχέρι΄ μεταπλ. με βάση την αιτ.]




daeman said:


> Καραγκούνα πάει να πλύνει
> κι ο Βοριάς δεν την αφήνει.
> Άσε με Βοριά να πλύνω
> και νυφούλα θες να γίνω
> ...



Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν προφταίνω τώρα, αλλά κάποιος θα βρεθεί πιο εύκαιρος.

Συλλυπητήρια, Θησέα. My sympathies.


----------



## Neikos (May 22, 2017)

Theseus said:


> She seems to use a different passive participle as well as saying τα νερά are something, certainly not κρυσταλλωμένα. What are the perfect passive participles she uses to describe the rivers & the waters. Otherwise the song follows the usual words.



Τα ποτάμια *θολωμένα*, τα νερά *κοκαλωμένα*.

Θολωμένα : murky 

Κοκαλωμένα : frozen solid


Στην αρχή νομίζω κάνει λάθος και λέει πα*λ*ωμένα αντί για παγωμένα, και θ*ε*λωμένα αντί για θολωμένα. 
Αν τα ακούω σωστά βέβαια.


----------



## Theseus (May 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for your condolences, 'Man, & for all the info on traditional washing technical terms. The facts you supplied are invaluable. BTW, does γιατί έπεφτε και το απαραίτητο μαλσάτι mean 'and because also the necessary tittle-tattle occurred [why 'necessary'? Does it refer to women's talk?]?
Thanks also Neikos for supplying me with the missing vocabulary. I knew the old lady didn't use κρυσταλλωμένα ( I'm not really sure what 'crystallised waters' exactly means!). 'Murky' & 'frozen solid' make admirable sense.:)


----------



## Neikos (May 22, 2017)

Theseus said:


> I knew the old lady didn't use κρυσταλλωμένα ( I'm not really sure what 'crystallised waters' exactly means!).



*Κρυσταλλωμένα νερά* means *frozen* or, figuratively, *very cold*. 

Some relevant words :

*κρουσταλλιάζω*

[κρούσταλλο]

- (για νερό) παγώνω, γίνομαι κρύσταλλο, "κρουστάλλιασε το νερό"

- (για σωματικά άκρα) κρυώνω πάρα πολύ, παγώνω, κοκαλιάζω

- καλύπτομαι από κρυστάλλους πάγου (για επιφάνεια)


*κρύσταλλος* : καθαρός και διαυγής πάγος 


*παγοκρύσταλλος* : icicle


----------



## Theseus (May 22, 2017)

Thanks, Neikos, for all this vocabulary. It is very helpful indeed. :)


----------



## Theseus (May 25, 2017)

In this sentence from Daeman Δεν ψάχνω τώρα για σκηνές από τη Γκόλφω και τέτοια, με νιές και γριές να πλένουν στο ποτάμι (άβατο για τους άντρες, και *γιατί έπεφτε και το απαραίτητο μασλάτι).*, I can't figure out the meaning of έπεφτε & απαραίτητο in this context. Can anyone explain? Thanks.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2017)

...
έπεφτε: took place repeatedly 

14. (σε ποικίλες εκφορές ή εκφράσεις για να δηλωθεί ότι κτ. γίνεται κατ' επανάληψη και κατά κόρο): _Πέφτουν τουφέκια / τουφεκιές / πιστολιές_, ακούγονται ή ρίχνονται πολλές τουφεκιές. || (για ξυλοδαρμό κτλ.): _Πέφτει ξύλο. Πέφτουν γροθιές / καρεκλιές. _|| _Πέφτουν βρισιές_, ακούγονται, λέγονται πολλές βρισιές. _Πέφτει γέλιο / κλάμα, _γελούν, κλαίνε πολύ. || _Πέφτει φαΐ / τραγούδι / χορός._

απαραίτητο: inevitable, essential

μασλάτι: chatter, gossip






Elizabeth Cust





Adolphe Theodore Jules Potemont





Paul Gauguin






Τα βάσανα της πλύστρας - Ρόζα Εσκενάζυ






Τι καβγάδες στην αυλή
τι ξερίζωμα μαλλί
τι βρισιές η μια στην άλλη
μου ζαλίσαν το κεφάλι


----------



## Theseus (May 26, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man, for the translation and the wonderful illustrations: a picture is worth ten thousand words. So some Chinese proverb is supposed to say. I can translate the full song from which you have quoted a verse but I'm not sure what this colloquial introduction is meant to mean. What is the drift? The singer of the song seems to be telling someone else to go to hell. Is it because this other person is prettier and a better washerwoman than her, so she is jealous? But why αδερφέ (masculine)? And what does the reference to the violin waking her up mean?

Άκουσε να σου πω σήμερα είναι η σειρά μου να πλύνω.
Σειρά σου, σειρά μου δεν έχει. Εγώ έχω ξένα ρούχα να παραδώσω τ’ ακούς;
Απ’ τον καιρό που ήρθες μες στην αυλή, άνω κάτω μας έχεις κάνει.
Άμα δε σου γουστάρει στρίβε απ’ εδώ. Α στα κομμάτια!
"Μα τι βιολί είναι αυτό με σας βρε αδελφέ να μην μας αφήνετε να κοιμηθούμε.
Πότε με τις μπουγάδες σας, πότε με τα σφουγγαρίσματα, ωχ βρε αδερφέ επιτέλους πια!"
Ορίστε κι ένα φιγουρίνι που παρουσιάστηκε. Α στο διάολο από δω πέρα! :curse:


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2017)

Βρε αδερφέ! is not a gendered expression and does not specifically refer to a man or a woman.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2017)

The figurative use of «το βιολί του» refers to the persistent repetition of an irritating habit. Example:

_Χίλιες φορές τού είπα να μη φωνάζει το μεσημέρι, αλλά αυτός το βιολί του._


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2017)

Άκουσε να σου πω σήμερα είναι η σειρά μου να πλύνω.
Hey you, listen to me, today it's my turn to launder. 

Σειρά σου, σειρά μου δεν έχει. Εγώ έχω ξένα ρούχα να παραδώσω τ’ ακούς;
There's no your turn, my turn. I have to deliver the laundry to a client (so the woman is a πλύστρα, not washing her own clothes but ξένα ρούχα)

Απ’ τον καιρό που ήρθες μες στην αυλή, άνω κάτω μας έχεις κάνει.
Since you moved here in the courtyard, you have upset everything. 
Αυλή: a type of housing common in poorer neighbourhoods in the past, consisting of a quadrangle of houses with a communal inner courtyard, sharing some facilities. The close proximity necessitated the establishment of unwritten rules of cohabitation, such as taking turns for the laundry, which the newcomer has ignored, creating strife between neigbours. 

Άμα δε σου γουστάρει στρίβε απ’ εδώ. Α στα κομμάτια!
If you don't like it, get lost. Go to hell!

"Μα τι βιολί είναι αυτό με σας βρε αδελφέ να μην μας αφήνετε να κοιμηθούμε.
(Clearly a third person, but I have not listened to the clip) Oh, bother! What habit is that of yours, not letting us sleep. 

Πότε με τις μπουγάδες σας, πότε με τα σφουγγαρίσματα, ωχ βρε αδερφέ επιτέλους πια!"
It's the laundry one time, the mopping the next, enough of this! (ωχ βρε αδερφέ is an amplifying interjection here, so no need to translate)
Mopping= and presumably throwing the dirty water at your neighbour's patch and causing arguments. 

Ορίστε κι ένα φιγουρίνι που παρουσιάστηκε. Α στο διάολο από δω πέρα!
(Back to the previous interlocutors) There, there, look what the cat dragged in! Go to hell! 
Yep, I always wanted to use the cat expression 
Φιγουρίνι (the model and the magazine with the pictures of clothes on models) was a word we used a lot at home and I suppose when used for a person like here it means someone who thinks of himself as a model of behaviour or something like that. 

So, an argument between a laundress and a neighbour whose turn it is to use the facilities, interrupted by someone who is annoyed about the noise.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2017)

SBE said:


> Αυλή: a type of housing common in poorer neighbourhoods in the past, consisting of a quadrangle of houses with a communal inner courtyard, sharing some facilities. The close proximity necessitated the establishment of unwritten rules of cohabitation, such as taking turns for the laundry, which the newcomer has ignored, creating strife between neighbours.



Great job, SBE! Speaking of αυλή, two excellent works of my time, Kambanellis' play _Η αυλή των θαυμάτων_ and the Finos Film movie _Οι κυρίες της αυλής_ are just about this feature of Greek life.


----------



## Theseus (May 27, 2017)

Thanks to Nickel for his explanation of the word βιολί & the background (also derived from SBE) to the word αυλή but especially to her for the time and effort taken by her on my behalf. Her help is invaluable. This sort of passage increases my ability to understand colloquial speech with its pauses, fillers and rapid change of thought. I only expected the general drift of what the passage was about but SBE has given me far more than I asked for. By the by, I found it odd that the song that 'Man quoted a stanza from had this strange introduction.:clap::blink:


----------

